# κίνδυνος και επικινδυνότητα



## Lina (Oct 8, 2008)

Τον εφιάλτη του κινδύνου και της επικινδυνότητας τον είχα αντιμετωπίσει και στο παρελθόν, αλλά έμελλε να τον ξαναζήσω.

Στα αγγλικά υπάρχουν οι όροι hazard και risk και στα ελληνικά οι όροι κίνδυνος (ή πηγή κινδύνου) και επικινδυνότητα αντίστοιχα, όπως κατέληξα. Στο ίντερνετ μπορείτε να βρείτε αυτούς τους όρους σε όλους τους δυνατούς συνδυασμούς. Δηλαδή, το hazard να αποδίδεται κίνδυνος και το risk επικινδυνότητα, αλλά και το αντίστροφο. Βάλτε κι από δίπλα την ΕΛΕΤΟ που προτείνει διακινδύνευση αντί για επικινδυνότητα, αλλά δεν πειράζει, αυτό δεν μας μπερδεύει. Βρήκα σε μια δημοσίευση του ΕΛΙΝΥΑΕ ότι σε σχετική οδηγία της ΕΕ το hazard αποδίδεται πηγή κινδύνου, αλλά το Eur-lex τελευταίως δεν λειτουργεί καλά και δεν μπόρεσα να το επιβεβαιώσω. Τώρα, με βάση τα παραπάνω, την εκτίμηση κινδύνου θα έπρεπε να τη μεταφράσουμε hazard assessment. Σωστά; Όχι απαραίτητα, γιατί ο όρος μπορεί να χρησιμοποιείται εσφαλμένα αντί του ορθού εκτίμηση επικινδυνότητας. Τη διαφορά risk assessment και hazard assessment δεν άντεξα να την ψάξω. 

Η ΙΑΤΕ αποδίδει την επικινδυνότητα τις περισσότερες φορές με το risk, αλλά αναφέρει και το hazard. Το GEMET και το "γλωσσάρι" του OSHA αποδίδουν και το hazard και το risk ως κίνδυνο, οπότε δεν μας βοηθούν.

Την απλούστερη εξήγηση για τη διαφορά τους τη βρήκα σε δημοσίευση του OSHA που υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά: 

A hazard is anything that has the potential to cause harm. Hazards can affect people, property, processes; they can cause accidents and ill-heath, loss of output, damage to machinery, etc. Occupational risk refers to the likelihood and the severity of an injury or an illness occurring as a result of exposure to a hazard. 

Κίνδυνος είναι οτιδήποτε που έχει τη δυναμική να προκαλέσει βλάβη. Οι κίνδυνοι μπορούν να επηρεάσουν τον άνθρωπο, την ιδιοκτησία, τις διεργασίες και μπορούν να προκαλέσουν ατυχήματα, να έχουν συνέπειες στην ανθρώπινη υγεία, απώλεια παραγωγής, ζημιά σε εξοπλισμό κτλ. Η εργασιακή επικινδυνότητα παραπέμπει στην πιθανότητα και σοβαρότητα ενός τραυματισμού ή ασθένειας που οφείλεται στην έκθεση στον κίνδυνο. 

Εγώ τελοσπάντων έτσι τα ξεμπέρδεψα ή τουλάχιστον ελπίζω ότι τα ξεμπέρδεψα.


----------



## NadiaF (Oct 8, 2008)

Σε ποιον τομέα αναφέρεται το κείμενό σου; Γιατί, π.χ. σε οικονομικό πλαίσιο, η εκτίμηση του κινδύνου είναι risk assessment.

Συνεπώς, πιστεύω ότι η διευκρίνηση του τομέα, παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο.


----------



## Lina (Oct 8, 2008)

Αφορά επαγγελματικό κίνδυνο. Συμφωνώ, η εκτίμηση κινδύνου είναι risk assessment, αυτό επισήμανα. Πιστεύω ότι ορθότερο είναι το "εκτίμηση επικινδυνότητας", τουλάχιστο σ' αυτό που μεταφράζω, για τα οικονομικά δεν εκφέρω γνώμη.


----------



## Ambrose (Oct 8, 2008)

Lina said:


> Την απλούστερη εξήγηση για τη διαφορά τους τη βρήκα σε δημοσίευση του OSHA που υπάρχει και στα ελληνικά:
> 
> A hazard is anything that has the potential to cause harm. Hazards can affect people, property, processes; they can cause accidents and ill-heath, loss of output, damage to machinery, etc. Occupational risk refers to the likelihood and the severity of an injury or an illness occurring as a result of exposure to a hazard.



Έτσι τα είχα βρει κι εγώ παλιά για τεχνικά περιβάλλοντα και την Υγεία & Ασφάλεια στην εργασία. Είναι καλός αυτός ο ορισμός.


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2008)

NadiaF said:


> Συνεπώς, πιστεύω ότι η διευκρίνηση του τομέα, παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο.



Please, pretty please: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1687


----------



## Lexoplast (Oct 8, 2008)

Συμπληρωματικά αναφέρομαι σε άλλον τομέα με βασικό στοιχείο τον κίνδυνο: τις ασφαλίσεις. Εκεί ο κίνδυνος μεταφράζεται risk, αλλά μερικές φορές και peril. Συγκεκριμένα, όταν μιλάμε για την "επέλευση του ασφαλιστικού κινδύνου", δηλαδή λέμε ότι συνέβη αυτό για το οποίο ασφαλίστηκε κάποιος, δεν μπορούμε να πούμε "occurrence of the insured risk" γιατί risk είναι η πιθανότητα, risk does not "occur" or "happen". Επομένως εκεί έχουμε the occurrence of the insured peril.

Αυτό ισχύει μόνο για ασφαλίσεις αποζημιωτικού χαρακτήρα, και όχι επενδυτικού. Δηλαδή στην ασφάλιση ζωής υπό την οποία ο ασφαλισμένος λαμβάνει εφάπαξ ποσό αν φτάσει στην ηλικία των 65, η πιθανότητα να επιζήσει (και επομένως να δικαιούται το ποσό) είναι τρόπον τινά risk για τον ασφαλιστή, όμως το γεγονός ότι επέζησε δεν είναι peril. (Αν σας μπέρδεψα, ζητώ συγγνώμη.)


----------



## Lina (Oct 8, 2008)

Lina said:


> Βρήκα σε μια δημοσίευση του ΕΛΙΝΥΑΕ ότι σε σχετική οδηγία της ΕΕ το hazard αποδίδεται πηγή κινδύνου, αλλά το Eur-lex τελευταίως δεν λειτουργεί καλά και δεν μπόρεσα να το επιβεβαιώσω.



Το τσέκαρα και η οδηγία στην οποία παραπέμπει το κείμενο είναι η οδηγία 96/82/ΕΚ, όπου όμως δεν υπάρχει ο όρος πηγή κινδύνου. Το hazard αποδίδεται κίνδυνος και το risk επικινδυνότητα. Πάντως, το "πηγή κινδύνου" για την απόδοση του hazard έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι δόκιμο.


----------



## erenta (Mar 10, 2016)

Τα πράγματα περιπλέκονται λίγο ακόμα, γιατί μόλις είχα βολευτεί με το «κίνδυνος» και «επικινδυνότητα», μου ξεφύτρωσε το «hazardability». Any ideas?


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 10, 2016)

Προσωρινά και μέχρι να ακουστούν κι άλλες ιδέες, πόσο διαφορετική από το «ενδεχόμενο κινδύνου» είναι η hazardability (αν hazard = κίνδυνος);


----------



## nickel (Mar 10, 2016)

Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι το επίθετο έχει δύο, αρκετά διαφορετικές, σημασίες:

*hazardable*
1.	Liable to hazard or chance; uncertain; risky.
2.	Such as can be hazarded or risked.

Από τα λίγα παραδείγματα χρήσης του ουσιαστικού βλέπω ότι χτίζονται με την πρώτη σημασία και ειδικότερα τη σημασία _risky_. Οπότε *επικινδυνότητα*. Εκτός αν το συγκεκριμένο συγκείμενο μάς οδηγήσει σε άλλα συμπεράσματα.


----------

